# Poussière sous écran iPad Mini Retina



## Deleted member 109128 (12 Mai 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'aurais besoin de vitre avis, j'ai un iPad Mini Retina depuis mi-novembre (dès sa sortit) et j'ai constaté il y 15 jours une petite poussière sous l'écran.

Elle se voit bien lorsque l'écran est éteint et éclairé par une lumière.

En l'utilisant j'arrive à l'oublier car elle est très petite. 
Cela fait un minuscule point sur l'image en regardant bien et parfois en cherchant.

J'hésite à faire marcher la garantie car l'écran est sans fuites de lumière et n'est pas touché par les soucis de rémanence que certains iPad Mini Retina ont (J'ai fait le test).
De plus avoir un ré-conditionné en échange ne m'emballe pas.

Que feriez-vous à ma place ?

Merci à vous et excellente journée.

Voici une photo :
https://www.dropbox.com/s/u4qz9i7m9nzlakb/Photo 12-05-2014 07 07 36.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (13 Mai 2014)

Finalement je vais le garder...


----------



## nifex (13 Mai 2014)

Perso je la garderai car ca n'a pas l'air gênant en utilisation et je ne serais même pas sur qu'Apple le prenne en garantie. Et comme tu le dis c'est dommage de ce retrouver avec du reconditioné pour si peux.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (13 Mai 2014)

nifex a dit:


> Perso je la garderai car ca n'a pas l'air gênant en utilisation et je ne serais même pas sur qu'Apple le prenne en garantie. Et comme tu le dis c'est dommage de ce retrouver avec du reconditioné pour si peux.




Oui effectivement surtout que l'écran est sans rémanence et dans fuite de lumière.

Merci pour ton avis


----------

